# ms4 cam questions



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i just bought the tsp ms4 cam wondering if anyone else has it in their ls2 and if they have had any problems and how it drives with this cam thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

drivability with a cam is pretty much in the tuning. It's just the bigger ones are usually harder to tune. Find a good tuner and don't accept that bucking is "normal with a cam"


----------

